# Dragonfly companion by dan ford



## Dusty1973 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey Guys n Gals

I'm newish to slingshots, so this is a first. As a man of very little words, I just had to share with you, After seeing BC Luxor - Bens custom made slingshot I had to own 1.........2 or 3 lol.

I have just acquired the Dragonfly companion made by Dan. As you can see from the pictures this slingshot is awesome! The pictures really don't do it justice. It looks and feels great and very comfortable to hold. Everything you expect out of an extremely well made slingshot. Anyone that is thinking of buying one won't be disappointed. This also came with a Dragonfly pouch, quality bands and Super Sure Super Pouch and a lanyard.

Dan your a pleasure to deal with and very helpful, I wouldn't hesitate to buy again!

I would also like to show you the 2 naturals I have also acquired from Dan. Each and everyone pure quality!
All the best


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice! Dan is the Man! Those tube shooters are sweet, but that companion is somethin' else!  Glad to see they have what seems to be a good home  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A nice buy, looking fantastic these shooters, have a good shot :thumbsup:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats on acquiring all three. Quality, functionality, and beauty in all three. Enjoy the new toys.
Be well,
SF


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

awesome shooters dan is the man


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Those are all fantastic!

The curly maple one reminds me very much of the second bass guitar I made. It was curly maple and ash finished in Danish oil. I had a bass in here last weeks that had the exact same Danish oil fragrance  I will assume that these smell the same for nostalgia's sake :headbang:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

stunning catties!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey Dusty 

Thats a real Beauty you got there. Nice!


----------



## Dusty1973 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks guys

Yep I'm well happy with this trio and dans a superb craftsman for sure as so many of you are on this forum. I am blown away at the high level of work created and shown on here.

Thanks.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Thanks Johnny its been a pleasure doing business with you mate , glad you like them 

Thanks to everyone for the kind comments


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

You're a lucky guy  Dans work is awesome


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Those are real nice. Dans work is awesome


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Omg Dusty! As Dan Fords BIGGEST fan and drooler, I am SOO jealous. U r seriously on lucky human being. Wow man oh man. Truly unbelievably stunning .


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

All Three FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Some very nice pieces you got there, excellent work Dan as ever..


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

wow!!! :woot: :yeahthat:


----------

